# MMC in einer VM starten



## bike (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon einmal jemand unter einer VM eine MMC zum Simulieren zu laufen gebracht?

Das Programm kann ich starten, doch wenn ich Inbetriebnahme starten will kommt ein Fehler, dass kein Zugriff auf DCKRNL möglich sei und keine Konfiguration gelesen werden könne. 

Geht das überhaupt in einer VM?


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Februar 2011)

kannst Du das mal etwas detaillierter erläutern?

- welche VM?

- was ist eine MMC? ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du damit *nicht* eine Multimediacard meinst.


----------



## sps-concept (17 Februar 2011)

*840d*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> kannst Du das mal etwas detaillierter erläutern?
> 
> - welche VM?
> 
> - was ist eine MMC? ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du damit *nicht* eine Multimediacard meinst.



geht wohl eher um eine 840D

André


----------



## JesperMP (17 Februar 2011)

*Mickey Mouse Club ?*

MultiMediaCard 
Microsoft Management Console 
MultiMedia Card 
Marsh & McLennan Companies 
Mickey Mouse Club 
Maine Medical Center 
Modernising Medical Careers (UK) 
Mitsubishi Motors Corporation 
Meharry Medical College (Nashville, TN) 
Mitomycin C 
Marymount Manhattan College 
Media Materials Clearinghouse (Johns Hopkins Center for Communication Programs) 
Metal-Matrix Composite 
Maximum Material Condition (geometric dimensioning and tolerancing) 
MIDI Machine Control 
Metal Matrix Composite 
Monopolies and Mergers Commission (UK) 
Maximum Material Condition 
Marine Mammal Commission 
Multi Media Center 
Malicious Mobile Code 
Mount Marty College (Yankton, SD) 
Media Management Center (Northwestern University) 
Medicare Managed Care 
Magic Media Company (German TV studio host) 
Master Municipal Clerk 
Makati Medical Center 
Marine Mammal Center (Santa Barbara, CA) 
Marymount College (Gold Coast, Australia) 
Malaysian Medical Council 
Martin Marietta Corporation 
Marine Mammal Conservancy 
Monmouth Medical Center (New Jersey) 
Madras Medical College (Chennai, India) 
Migrating Myoelectric Complex (small intestine and stomach myoelectric activity) 
Mass-line Media Centre (Bangladesh) 
Matched Memory Cycle 
Material Management Center (US Army) 
Modular Mission Computer 
Materials MicroCharacterization Collaboratory 
Morgan Motor Company 
Multi-Media Commands 
Microcomputer Marketing Council 
Maxima Medical Center 
Mission Management Computer 
Multi Mini Capacitor (electronic, tesla coil) 
Maharashtra Medical Council (Mumbai, India) 
Marianische Männerkongregation (German) 
Marist Mission Centre (Australia) 
Member of the Magic Circle 
Metro Manila Commission 
Mymensingh Medical College (Bangladesh) 
Migratory Motor Complex 
Mysore Medical College 
Myelomeningocoele 
Medtronic Microelectronics Center 
Metallic Magnetic Calorimeter 
Mount Madonna Center (Watsonville, CA) 
Madman's Cafe (gaming news site) 
Multiple Modulus Conversion 
Madhavaram Milk Colony (Chennai, India) 
Mubarak Military City (Egypt) 
Mir, Mitchell, & Company subcontracto
Material Management Code 
Machinist's Mate Chief


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> kannst Du das mal etwas detaillierter erläutern?
> 
> - welche VM?
> 
> - was ist eine MMC? ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du damit *nicht* eine Multimediacard meinst.



Bei einer Multimediacard gibt es eigentlich meist keine Inbetriebnahme.
Auch hat diese wohl keinen eigenen DCKRNL 
MMC ist Bestandteil einer CNC Maschine


bike


P.S: ich wusste bis heute nicht was alles als MMC interpretiert werden kann


----------



## JesperMP (17 Februar 2011)

?

Du willst die MMC (flashkarte ?) von eine CNC maschine in ein VM "starten" ?

Wenn diese "MMC" ist wie ein "MMC" für ein S7 Steuerung, und du willst es lesen oder schreiben, dann brauchst du ein USB Prommer. 
Die Siemens USB Prommer funktioniert in ein VM. Am mindestens funktioniert es mit MMC Karten für S7 SPSen.


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Du willst die MMC (flashkarte ?) von eine CNC maschine in ein VM "starten" ?
> 
> ...



Nein, MMC ist die Oberfläche für eine CNC Maschine.
MMC ist ein Softwarepaket das installiert wird.
Damit wird eine CNC Maschine bedient und programmiert. 
Es geht um Software, die in der VM zum Simulieren benötigt wird. 

Das hat mit einer Karte überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Unter WinXP funktioniert dies ohne Problem, doch ich benötige leider verschiedene Versionen, daher der Versuch in einer VM dies zu installieren.


bike


----------



## -Andreas- (17 Februar 2011)

*Fanuc MMC*

Handelt es sich um ein CNC Engineering Tool von Fanuc?


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2011)

-Andreas- schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um ein CNC Engineering Tool von Fanuc?



Nein, es handelt wie André geschrieben hat um eine 840D.
Gibt es bei Fanuc ein MMC Tool?
Da kenne ich z.B. macro execuder, aber der wird nicht MMC abgekürzt.

bike


----------



## thomass5 (17 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Unter WinXP funktioniert dies ohne Problem, doch ich benötige leider verschiedene Versionen, daher der Versuch in einer VM dies zu installieren.
> 
> 
> bike



versuch doch mal den OS-Selector von Acronis.

Das ist zwar keine VM aber dafür sollte es aber sicher funktionieren.


----------



## Boxy (17 Februar 2011)

Doch bei Fanuc gibts auch eine MMC 

MMC = Mensch Maschinen Comunication 

Es gibt sogar ein HMI das fast gleich ausschaut wie das HMI TL2000 

Aber mal zurück zum Thema, du meinst wohl ne MMC103.
Die MMC 103 ist das selbe (nur Vorgänger) wie die PCU50. Also nicht das OP, sondern der Rechner welcher hinten angebaut wird.

Also wenn der Fehler kommt, besteht keine Verbindung runter zur NCU! Würde von daher einmal schauen, ob die Schnittstellen passen!


----------

